# H.R. 822,“National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Online

Posts: 866










STAY COOL & HANG ON TIGHT



*H.R. 822, the “National Right-to-Carry Reciprocity Act of 2011”, *
« *on:* October 07, 2011, 10:30:26 PM »
             
The information below will help you vote for passing this bill
[URL="http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=7128"]http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Federal/Read.aspx?id=7128

You can find contact information for your U.S. Representative by using the "Write Your Representatives" tool at www.NRAILA.org. You may also contact your Representative by phone at (202) 225-3121.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

That would sure be awesome!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Now this is really messing with my mind, looks like one step forward and then two steps backwards, go figure and your thoughts on this one.
Stay cool
BP

This might be worth a read...http://www.nationalgunrights.org/h-r-822-a-trojan-horse/


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Article 4, section 1 and 2 of the Us Constitution already provides for this. There doesn't need to be another law that only duplicates what the constitution already provides for. It just needs to be taken up the ladder of courts.



*
Article. IV.

Section. 1.

Full Faith and Credit shall be given in each State to the public Acts, Records, and judicial Proceedings of every other State. And the Congress may by general Laws prescribe the Manner in which such Acts, Records and Proceedings shall be proved, and the Effect thereof.

Section. 2.

The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.*


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> Article 4, section 1 and 2 of the Us Constitution already provides for this. There doesn't need to be another law that only duplicates what the constitution already provides for. It just needs to be taken up the ladder of courts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The latter part of section 1 allows Congress to approve how the compact and agreement is executed among the states. Also Article I Section 10 clause 3 says, "*No State shall, without the Consent of Congress*, lay any Duty of Tonnage, keep Troops, or Ships of War in time of peace, *enter into any Agreement or Compact with another State*, or with a foreign Power, or engage in War, unless actually invaded, or in such imminent Danger as will not admit of delay." 

The Supreme Court has historically interpreted this to mean that states may not pass laws that discriminate against people in other states. James Madison who is regarded as the most significant author of the Constitution explained the privileges and immunities clause, "those who come under the denomination of free inhabitants of a State, although not citizens of such State, are entitled, in every other State, to all the privileges of free citizens of the latter; that is, to greater privileges than they may be entitled to in their own State...."

Setting aside whether such a law is constitutionally necessary, it is needed in my opinion because there are too many variances in concealed weapon permits and some standardization much be done at the federal level if they are to make a federal reciprocity act. Historically this has been done with driver's licenses through acts such as REAL ID. Furthermore, a court challenge is very costly, messy and who knows when it will be done or even if it will rule favorable in on our side. Going the legislative route is the cleanest and quickest way for something like this to be done.


----------

